# Anti-seize needed for titanium seatpost?



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I got caught in a big thunderstorm while riding yesterday, and poured a fair amount of water out of my seat tube after returning home. Wiped down my seat post, which was beaded with water. My bike has a ti frame and seat post, and I was just wondering if anti-seize compound is recommended or necessary with this combination? I've always used the anti-seize, but wanted to make sure that is correct or if I should have just used regular bike grease.


----------



## jgrabowmst (Jun 22, 2011)

I use Anti-Seize on my car when I do work on it, but I've never even thought to put it on a new bike. On an old one that has parts I'll pull off, sure I'll stick in there, but that's it. A seatpost isn't exactly threaded, so I'm not sure I'd put it on something that isn't threaded. I would say if you hit water constantly, it would be worth cleaning the seat post consistently, and leaving it out so the frame can dry out between rides, it should be able to dry out overnight as long as it's not too humid.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Grease is okay, carbon paste correct for carbon frames, and anti-seize is the right stuff if you're clamping or threading Ti to another medal.

I do not know if there is such a thing as Ti to Ti galling, but anti-seize is cheap enough to make it not worth researching. Antiseize IS grease, so the weatherproofing aspect isn't something you lose compared to regular grease. Antiseize is a poor lubricant compared to grease, but is fine for any static grease application (posts, threads, splines, etc).


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

Yes, I would use anti-seize on your post. We all sweat when we ride and a seatpost collects more than it's share. unless you want that post to possibly be a permanent fixture in that bike, paint some anti-seize on that post.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks. Anti-seize is what I used and a tube will probably last me a lifetime.


----------



## boberic (Jun 1, 2010)

tarwheel2 said:


> I got caught in a big thunderstorm while riding yesterday, and poured a fair amount of water out of my seat tube after returning home. Wiped down my seat post, which was beaded with water. My bike has a ti frame and seat post, and I was just wondering if anti-seize compound is recommended or necessary with this combination? I've always used the anti-seize, but wanted to make sure that is correct or if I should have just used regular bike grease.


Shouldn't there be a drain hole at the bottom of the bottom bracket to let this water drain out as it goes in? 

Also, how much is a "fair amount" ? If more than a few drops I'd be trying to find where water is going in and plugging that...


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Grease is fine*



tarwheel2 said:


> I got caught in a big thunderstorm while riding yesterday, and poured a fair amount of water out of my seat tube after returning home. Wiped down my seat post, which was beaded with water. My bike has a ti frame and seat post, and I was just wondering if anti-seize compound is recommended or necessary with this combination? I've always used the anti-seize, but wanted to make sure that is correct or if I should have just used regular bike grease.


Nothing wrong with anti-seize, but grease is all you need. I have a Ti frame with Ti bolts, seatpost, etc. and have used grease on it for 14 years and nearly 130K miles. Nothing has every given me the slightest bit of difficulty by using grease. I asked Litespeed what they recommended when I bought the bike. Their answer: grease.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

I used ti prep on my Blacksheep's ti seatpost and ti frame.
Bad mistake.
The post and seat tube bound together and we had a hell of a time getting them apart.
Recommendation from the importer here was to use Copper Slip.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

FTR said:


> I used ti prep on my Blacksheep's ti seatpost and ti frame.
> Bad mistake.
> The post and seat tube bound together and we had a hell of a time getting them apart.
> Recommendation from the importer here was to use Copper Slip.


I very much doubt that "Copaslip", a copper based anti-seize, and "Ti Prep", a copper based anti-seize are much different.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

No idea but I know that ti-prep (which is what I believe the LBS used) did not do the job.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

FTR said:


> No idea but I know that ti-prep (which is what I believe the LBS used) did not do the job.


That may be, but some other compound would have probably faired just as poorly on your particular post/frame combination. Blaming the compound is misplaced - there's nothing really better than copper based anti-seize of any brand. Nickel based is the only one that might be "better", but only at high temps.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

boberic said:


> Shouldn't there be a drain hole at the bottom of the bottom bracket to let this water drain out as it goes in?
> 
> Also, how much is a "fair amount" ? If more than a few drops I'd be trying to find where water is going in and plugging that...


Unfortunately, most frames don't have drain holes in the BBs any more. Water gets in through the seatpost, I presume. This happens with any frame if you ride in heavy rain. If you don't think so, try riding 10 miles in pouring rain and then remove your seatpost and turn your bike upside down.


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

Kontact said:


> That may be, but some other compound would have probably faired just as poorly on your particular post/frame combination. Blaming the compound is misplaced - there's nothing really better than copper based anti-seize of any brand. Nickel based is the only one that might be "better", but only at high temps.


I agree. I would be more suspect of what that particular LBS (or more accurately the individual builder) did during assembly. I've had the opportunity to see a lot of poorly built bikes come in our shop. I have plenty of sympathy for the posters I see on these pages who wouldn't darken the doorstep of a LBS again. 

Bob


----------



## SubRider (Aug 19, 2012)

What kind of anti-seize for steel / aluminum ?


----------



## jds108 (Mar 30, 2004)

Ti in Ti - best thing is anti-seize, although chances are slim of a seatpost galling. I had it happen to me once having said that. Definitely use ti prep with any ti nuts or bolts. They can/will suffer from galling. Grease doesn't prevent this. The Finish Line Ti prep is grease with powdered copper. It's the powdered copper that prevents the galling. 

If the inside of your seat tube isn't smooth, any imperfections are where the galling with the seatpost will start.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

SubRider said:


> What kind of anti-seize for steel / aluminum ?


We'll let pass that you have revived an 18 month old thread to ask this question 

You don't need antiseize - grease will be fine. Steel framed bikes were predominant for about 100 years before Ti became popular, and aluminim components date back into the 1930s. Everyone used grease for all that time with no issues.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

FTR said:


> No idea but I know that ti-prep (which is what I believe the LBS used) did not do the job.


What color was the ti-prep when you first struggled to get the seat post out?


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

No idea as I was not there when the duys were trying to remove the seatpost.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the reply FTR.

You need to try and get on OUR schedule, it would make the conversation so much easier.

GOOGLE: what time is it in Australia

1:35 PM
Tuesday, January 15, 2013 (EST)
Time in Canberra ACT, Australia
2:05 PM Kingston (NFT)
1:35 PM Lord Howe Island (LHST)
1:05 PM Adelaide (CST)
10:35 AM Perth (WST)
9:35 AM The Settlement (CXT)




I better ask now;

What is the BEST Australian Forum for roadies? I've stumbled on to a few in the past, never really knew which was best.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

metoou2 said:


> Thanks for the reply FTR.
> 
> You need to try and get on OUR schedule, it would make the conversation so much easier.
> 
> ...


You are still a whole day behind. 
I have never really found a great Australian road bike forum.
Most are part of an overall cycling forum.
These are the ones I frequent.
Rotorburn
Roadgrime
BNA


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Get a tube of Permatex at an auto parts store. It'll last you a decade. This is the best anti seize product I've ever used. I use it for almost all metal on metal contact points on my bikes (seat posts, pedal threads, etc). Warning -- the stuff seems to get everywhere when you use it. Don't wear any clothes that you care about when applying it. 

Buy Permatex Anti-Seize Lubricant 81343 at Advance Auto Parts


----------

